# Jetty IP Bereich beschränken



## bettibu (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein Problem mir dem Webserver Jetty, bei dem ihr mir hoffentlich helfen könnt.
Unter Apache ist es ja sehr einfach, den Zugriff auf den Server grundsätzlich zu verweigern, aber einen gewissen IP Bereich zuzulassen.
Eben genau das versuche ich verzweifelt mit Jetty. 
Ich weiss, dass es möglich ist über die IPAccessHandler Klasse zum einen anzugeben, dass standardmässig alle IPs geblockt werden. Zusätzlich kann man konkret angeben,  welche konkreten IPs zugreifen dürfen. Ich habe aber das Problem, dass unser gesamtes internes Netz zugreifen soll, möchte also ungern alle IPs einzeln angeben. 
Es geht mir einzig und alleine darum, einen IP Bereich der Form
129.250.130.x zuzulassen. Habe alle möglichen Notationen ausprobiert, doch leider klappt nix.

Ich hoffe sehr, dass irgendjemand von euch Ahnung hat.
Danke schonmal im Voraus für die Hilfe!
Tina


----------



## Sinac (6. Juli 2004)

Hm, ich kenn Jetty nicht, aber wäre das nicht ganz einfach mit ner Firewall zu regeln?
Welche Notationen hast du denn probiert?
129.250.130.0
129.250.130.0/24
Wäre eigentlich normal so.
Ist allerdings fraglich ob die Methode auch Adressbereiche entgegen nimmt.

Schonmal bei Google geschaut ob du dazu was findest?

Achja, ist das nicht ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Adressbereich für ein
lokales Netz?

Greetz..
Sinac


----------



## bettibu (7. Juli 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe nicht die richtige IP angegeben, weil die ja von der Arbeit ist. War also nur virtuell. Die Notationen hab ich alle durch. Habe auch dem Ersteller der Java Methoder geschrieben und der hat mir freundlicherweise zurückgeschrieben.
Die Methode sieht IP Bereiche nicht vor. Wenn er Zeit findet, möchte er mir aber eine Implementierung, die dies umsetzt zuschicken. Sehr nett. Dann informiere ich weiter.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Jetty ist wohl in der Lage, .htaccess files, wie man sie aus dem Apache Umfeld kennt, zu lesen. Auch dafür gibt es eine Notation, wie man dies im xml Konfigurationsfile einstellt. Leider verstehe ich diese auch nicht.
Ja, an die Firewall habe ich auch gedacht und mein letzter Ausweg wird das wohl sein. 
Vielleicht hat hier ja schonmal jemand Jetty über ein .htaccess File eingeschränkt. Dann würde ich mich über Hilfestellungen sehr freuen.

Danke schonmal!
Tina


----------



## Sinac (7. Juli 2004)

Hm, da kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen...
Aber nur so am Rande: Warum nimmst du nicht Apache?

Greetz und wilkommen bei Tutorials.de
Sinac


----------

